# places to ride in central fl



## big wall on 44s (Feb 3, 2011)

i live in clermont and looking for places and people to ride around the house where you aint gotta pay 30-40 dollars lol gets expensive every weekend


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Crooms...near Brooksville. Cost $50 a year for permit (State land) Pretty strict on rules: must wear helmets, no riding double unless designed for, basicly nothing with a steering wheel (no SxS), etc. Just log on to see other do's & don'ts.
http://www.dep.state.fl.us/gwt/guide/regions/westcentral/trails/with_croom_motor.htm


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

East coast by the 528 b line


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Crooms is pretty strict, but you can camp out there. Have you ever been out to Scottsmoor 5a? Thats not too far from you, less then hour probably. 

Robo - Where do you park on 528?


----------



## big wall on 44s (Feb 3, 2011)

Nope never been ddunno how to get there!! Looking for peeps to get up with and check some places out


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

5a for the win ! It's the scottsmoore exit of 95 :nutkick:


----------



## fiarmin67 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mud Muckers in bunnell. 11,000 acre ATV park. I know you said that you dont wanna pay, but it is well worth the money. $25 for weekend, $15 for sunday. Ranges from trails, to mud to water. There are ways around most holes. We rode 38 miles on sunday and never hit the same trail twice. I have been to most parks in central florida and it is byfar the best!!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Rancho!! Go west on SR 50 then south on 471 all the way to 98. Go right on 98 to the fork (towards Zephyrhills). Entrance is about 1/2 mile up on the lefhand side. There are no signs.


----------



## gmcz71502 (Aug 29, 2010)

rack high, can i get better directions im very interested, what fork are you talking about(which roads split)? or can you post a map of where your taliking about?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

The split is State Road 54 towards Zephyrhills. Take it just a short way and keep looking to your left. On the weekends there will be all sorts of trailered ATV's and 4 x 4's going in and out. If you go a little further than the entrance (further west) you'll see a sign "Rancho Parking". This is Dave's place and he charges $7.00 to park on his property but your gear will be very secure there.




gmcz71502 said:


> rack high, can i get better directions im very interested, what fork are you talking about(which roads split)? or can you post a map of where your taliking about?


----------

